# Women: Changes in libido with age?



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Ladies I've noticed a significant increase in my libido from about age 35. Is this normal? I've read about sexual peaks in women & sexual stages but there's no consistent research either way. So I'm thinking it has to do with hormonal changes. Anybody have any experience with this? I've never been married, no children, & no desire for children, just sex. This seems like it would be an easy fix but I don't believe in having casual sex, too many unwanted consequences that I don't want to gamble with. I looked into supplements that might lower libido but some of the side effects messed up your cycle. :shocked: I wonder if birth control pills might help with this? Any suggestions or experiences would be much appreciated. Thank you!

Edit: It feels like the episode of Friends where Rachel is pregnant & her hormones are driving her crazy. Season 8 Episode 11 :blushed::laughing:


----------



## busybee (Jul 10, 2016)

Yep me and all my friends are the same! When I googled it the results were that yes, this is our sexual peak and is perfectly normal ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I would say it is normal. Went thu the same thing. The only cure really is to have lots of sex. :tongue:


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

I've always had a hyper-libido, and I'm 28 now, so probably not a very representative sample. However, for some reason, after being with my ex, nobody else (almost) can turn me on. It's like my body got hypertuned to him and him only. Funny thing is, I've never had regular period, but the moment I met him, even before we got together, my cycle became perfect 28 days and stayed like that for 2.5 years, until it became clear that we split up and probably not getting back together (anytime soon).

Have you ever experienced something like that with anyone? Physiologically, I am still the same, I still turn on easy, and have high libido, but it's almost perfectly exclusive to him.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I am not yet thirty five, but this is great news. I feel my libido has gone down a little, but it could also be that I haven't been in a relationship/with anyone for five years. I think my last few years have been poor romantic wise, which is a major turn-off. I think libido tends to get stronger when I have someone to have esteem/faith in who I am attracted to--such as a partner or even a crush. And I am not really in a place for that right now--working with only women (and married womentoo) and just...that's pretty much it. I feel like an old maid.

I feel sort of odd that I have been with one man in the last decade. It makes me feel like an old moth eaten relic. I am not sure why--certainly a different view of sex than I had in my early twenties.

So I've actually been sort of anxious about it all, wondering if I will just lose libido and just that was it--that I will never have sex again, never be in a relationship again etc. And the idea makes me kind of sad. So does the idea that I will suddenly have no desire or interest in sex or intimacy. 

So I really like the idea that libido might increase at thirty-five--even if I am never in a relationship again for some reason, I don't want to lose my libido.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Dora said:


> I've always had a hyper-libido, and I'm 28 now, so probably not a very representative sample. However, for some reason, after being with my ex, nobody else (almost) can turn me on. It's like my body got hypertuned to him and him only. Funny thing is, I've never had regular period, but the moment I met him, even before we got together, my cycle became perfect 28 days and stayed like that for 2.5 years, until it became clear that we split up and probably not getting back together (anytime soon).
> 
> Have you ever experienced something like that with anyone? Physiologically, I am still the same, I still turn on easy, and have high libido, but it's almost perfectly exclusive to him.


I wonder if it has to do with the chemistry in your pheromones? I haven't experienced this so it's just a guess.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> I wonder if it has to do with the chemistry in your pheromones? I haven't experienced this so it's just a guess.


Maybe. It's just weird to me, because I've never been regular before, not even with the bf before, nor was I ever so uniquely finetuned to one person in particular. Strange.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I had such a low libido when I was younger, I actually thought I was asexual for a few years. For a while, I thought it was because I was on birth control, because when I went off the pill, my libido started to increase. But I think the timing of going off the pill just happened to coincide with a natural change. I'm just shy of 36 now and a total horndog. I recently went back on the pill again and it has had no impact. If anything, it has made it worse because I'm not so stressed about accidental pregnancy anymore.

Can't really offer any advice for you. My solution is a friend with benefits, but if casual sex doesn't work for you, then obviously that's not going to be an option.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Well it's good to know I'm not the only one going through this. Does anyone have a time frame on how long this might last?


----------



## busybee (Jul 10, 2016)

No I'm not sure but I do think we're talking years, I have a few friends who are about 42 and they are still the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Good to know there is light at the end of the tunnel. Apparently having a baby and exclusively breastfeeding is a killer for your libido.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

busybee said:


> No I'm not sure but I do think we're talking years, I have a few friends who are about 42 and they are still the same.


Oh man, I better come up with a better solution than soy drinks! Do you all know any single guys? :wink: jk


----------



## busybee (Jul 10, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> Oh man, I better come up with a better solution than soy drinks! Do you all know any single guys? :wink: jk


Lol yes I think that might be the only way or truck loads of Ann summers supplies lol lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in my early 30s and noticed a similar increase. I also started birth control last January (not to reduce my libido though lol)..I've been on two kinds and neither have affected it at all for me, but I think I have heard some women say it lowered theirs so maybe depends on the kind or your body. Yeah, you're not alone! Haha


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I asked my doctor today if there's anything she can recommend for lowering my libido. She looked at me very puzzled, like she didn't understand what I said.  And of course she offered no advice. :dry: I can't be the only person who would like a solution for this "problem". Going solo is _NOT_ satisfying this insatiable desire, I _need_ something more. There is no substitute for human touch & affection. It's like being thirsty with nothing to drink. :frustrating: No pun intended.

Isn't there a way to balance hormone levels?


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

An article I found interesting:
Study: Why Older Women Have Higher Sex Drive - TIME


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am not 35plus
Close enough tho 33

I have always had an above average libido tho (not nymphomaniac but above average). But generally steady. I do not feel different in my sexual appetite now then I did at 17. Knowledge yes, but not appetite. 
Anyways I was thinking I wonder if that means I will not have this spike like many women say they have come on in mid 30s into their 40s. Eh I kind of hope it does not increase too much more I already think my head can be in the gutter too much at times. I wonder tho if this increase is dramatic to women who were not customarily that sexual prior or to all women? Were you sexual and enjoyed sex prior to this spike? Or was there a sudden shift and appreciation for it at the time of the spike?


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Sensational said:


> I am not 35plus
> Close enough tho 33
> 
> I have always had an above average libido tho (not nymphomaniac but above average). But generally steady. I do not feel different in my sexual appetite now then I did at 17. Knowledge yes, but not appetite.
> Anyways I was thinking I wonder if that means I will not have this spike like many women say they have come on in mid 30s into their 40s. Eh I kind of hope it does not increase too much more I already think my head can be in the gutter too much at times. I wonder tho if this increase is dramatic to women who were not customarily that sexual prior or to all women? Were you sexual and enjoyed sex prior to this spike? Or was there a sudden shift and appreciation for it at the time of the spike?


I have always had a good libido but it's increased steadily since about age 35.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am close to 40 and have always had a high sex drive. Having young children has put a damper on opportunity, though, so the frequency is down significantly. Plus I am exhausted some days and would rather just relieve myself if I'm feeling the urge. Will never take the pill again because it is death to my libido and I cannot produce the usual amount of go-go juice. 
Another reason women tend to have increased sex drive in their 30s has to do with self esteem and acceptance. They start to realize that all the bullshit we are supposed to believe about sex (dirty, taboo) and our bodies (need bigger this, smaller that) is just that, bullshit. They stop caring about society's views and focus on their own desires as a sexual being.


----------



## Unicorn Attack (Dec 5, 2016)

Sensational said:


> I am not 35plus
> Close enough tho 33
> 
> I have always had an above average libido tho (not nymphomaniac but above average). But generally steady. I do not feel different in my sexual appetite now then I did at 17. Knowledge yes, but not appetite.
> Anyways I was thinking I wonder if that means I will not have this spike like many women say they have come on in mid 30s into their 40s. Eh I kind of hope it does not increase too much more I already think my head can be in the gutter too much at times. I wonder tho if this increase is dramatic to women who were not customarily that sexual prior or to all women? Were you sexual and enjoyed sex prior to this spike? Or was there a sudden shift and appreciation for it at the time of the spike?


I've always had a higher than average sex drive too. I haven't seen much change in it over the years. I think it's the knowledge you gain over time of what works and what doesn't that makes it appear the libido is stronger. Knowledge is power, lol. When you have better sex because your partner knows what you like and how to get you off, of course you would want to have sex more.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

openend said:


> @*Mmmm*
> 
> Considering there was a discussion related to age and mommy feelings. What is the minimum age you would feel comfortable to have as a lover. Your own age, -5y, -10y?
> 
> ...


A man in his 30's would be fine, I just turned 40 myself. 10 years younger would be the max for me. Thanks for the link.

Edit: I usually go for men my age, or older though.


----------



## openend (Nov 4, 2018)

@Mmmm. You are welcome. The link is good stuff. Enjoy it. 40 eh? Sounds sexy, mine plus 7.5 that is. Makes me run an imagination sequence of how much of a flirt you can be IRL. Apart from being 40, desiring a man in the range of under 10 from 40 (while asking your med to describe you pills to exit your sex drive), what other preferences do you have, if its appropriate to ask in order to see if we might be a match.

E: You are an idealist, meaning you seek safety from age. Not always the case to form direct pattern though, as some become VERY mature at 20 while others never. If you look carefully at the instincts, you will notice fast what means maturity for each stacking. And because of that, judging your definition about it from your posts, some never reach your our definition of maturity.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

@*openend* Are you saying you are 32 years old then? I'm a little confused because on another post, you mentioned having a thing going with a couple of guys. Are you bi, or am I missing something here? I promise I'm definitely not a flirt.



* *





Are you gekko0, with a new username?



* *


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* *





to extend my own thoughts: also gekko0 = sandstread = anomalia :shocked:


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

I turned 46 in August. I still feel 26. Heh. The best part, with age, is experience. It's beautiful when you can, eh hem... blow their minds. hehehehehe. I don't tend to do casual sex either. If outside of a relationship, I have considered an ex or a good friend. But mostly, my hand and/or device with some batteries, but I tend to be rough on things. ::sheepish grin::


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

TranquilMindGun said:


> I turned 46 in August. I still feel 26. Heh. The best part, with age, is experience. It's beautiful when you can, eh hem... blow their minds. hehehehehe. I don't tend to do casual sex either. If outside of a relationship, I have considered an ex or a good friend. But mostly, my hand and/or device with some batteries, but I tend to be rough on things. ::sheepish grin::


Tell me about it, I need stock in a battery company, at the rate I'm going. :laughing:


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

EyesOpen said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this.


----------



## openend (Nov 4, 2018)

Mmmm and EyesOpen

Well of course not. And that age thing wasn't an intentional hint either was it. Besides. How could it ever be possible than a dissed persona have any flip it all around abilities-talent-qualities at all to later on have a civilized conversation with any of you girls. That would mean you might've just misjudged for a second there prematurely, right? Or, even labeled a well intentioned person as ugly. Its easier that way is it not, to label as insane. And sure, Im no manifesto of perfection, like at all, but my expertise will repair your lives. And Ill be damned if Ill will just leave you behind hurt and vulnerable. That was never me. And it won't be.

EO: I was married to a woman like you, I lost her because of not being able to not admire how you sosx´s would sacrifice yourself for the greater good. You are people that can enlarge your hearts for all just like that, in a second. Im a follower of that. So Im not starting to argue with you about anything here because I know Ill loose the debate. Heck, I made a hedge fund out of thin air with a massive business loan just support the dreams of a person like you. And you know what, I was honored to make part of it. Even if I was nothing more than a wallet in that equation.

Mmmm. There is nothing with any guys. Where did you arise with the bi from? Demonstrating here to Mmmm that if she just found a man just like her self she would get it going for her in no time at all is a decent investment of time if the outcome of that is her happiness on long term. The only thing she really needs to focus on is her own perception. She needs to see what makes her truly happy, not what might do it for her. Im not gonna shy away from the truth here. Mmmm will never ever be happy without the type of man she is as a woman.

Im literally willing to take her for a date to sample out what its like what she craves for. And its not materialistic nor infatuation. Its caring, just like Ive always said to you all. Its in-depth companionship. Its love in its purest form. Anyone can build from the foundation of that.

And one more thing. Mmmm. You are definitely a flirt, just that you're nowhere near that with just about anyone who's trespassing. And that is great. 

And if either of you cared to know, Im sorry for being so nasty and cruel all the time. Im not that intentionally, its just that after wars and loosing many loved ones, I really honestly am no longer capable at all to put things in a pleasurable manner. Ive tried but failed in an attempt to become politically correct. And I know its how this world works, around egos and stuff, but its just too fake. Id rather be dissed than inauthentic. Id rather manipulate the outcome via the expense of my own image than not see one single intj intj couple out there. You girls just need a small experience of what the real deal is like and then, then you can easily recognize it when its there for you. )

So in order to connect this sidetracking here with Mmmm´s excellent obs about womens sex drive elevation after 30 especially 35-40 its real, bc women start to approach the period when fertility if over. Women that have not been fertilized so far have this in a accentuated manner.

Now sure, you can turn your back on me and do the LOL dance. Or. You can listen to me once in your lives and just witness what happens next. And why? Bc the old money decision making process works. And why share the solutions with one or two people carefully chosen? Bc my caring for you is greater than your errors towards me. Because love is greater than fear of failure or fear or risk. Bc its the greatest of all. Thats why its the winning algorithm.

its like an investment. If you don't make it, you can't win. The life will remain the same. But. If you're humble and listen you will win. 21 intjs have won already (IRL friends, partnerships, business ventures, a network, children playing together, you name it), starting from this very site with my stupid advice. 21 since 2011, and counting. Im aware its not much, Im neither pleased with that number. I want more. I want you to rule the Earth. Together. You really think I give a dime about my image when I see one more of you guys being loved? And living a fulfilling meaningful life? W/o alcohol. Without depression. Without having your needs unmet. With a real sense of joy and peace inside of you. You really think your temporary fear means smt to me when in 1 day, one month or 10 years later I have you people demanding me participate when ever you guys meet and do the stuff I like the least, participate on a group pic, while me almost enjoying it. The LOLs Ive been delivered here during the years are nothing compared to seeing and knowing you are happy. Bc I know, if you were in my position, you would be doing the same for me. Each and everyone of you.

Besides - I mean think about it, if you were utterly loaded, there wouldn't be much more of the else to do with your time would there. You too, would help people encounter success. And you know what, you're doing it on PerC ALL the time. So how can you judge me for that when you do it too. Its just that Im not capable to put it out there in a pleasurable manner. Thats really all of it.

INTJ power.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Libido increases _as_ you age? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

@*openend* Here is the post I was referring to, & no, I respectfully decline, to go on a date with you, because I value honesty, & honor transparency, & I don't think you can provide that to me.

* *




Why would you post someone else's thoughts as if they were your own?


openend said:


> *Veggie*
> This past weekend I found myself completely unable to keep track of them anymore - there were two dudes who have been on my butt about going out - one I've recently gone out with and met on a dating app - he was messaging me there, which I kept forgetting about - one I met out and about, then there's two guys I used to date who recently got back in touch who I told I'd call back and never did (I've done this to one of them like three or four times now, so I wouldn't be surprised if that's no longer really an option), a third I wanted to text back but didn't because it's gotten to a place I don't know how to read anymore and I don't want to get into a position where I'd feel weird if I saw one of the other guys again, which I think I want to... and then when I was trying to figure out what to go with literally in that minute I get a random hit from this guy I had a summer fling with I assumed I'd never hear from again given distance, telling me he's going to be in town in a month and wants to see me. He sent this cute text at first too. It was just this single picture of our names he'd carved into an abandoned building somewhere when we'd been hanging out. And well, damn, that felt unfinished, he was hot, and I don't want to be in some situation by then where I'd feel weird seeing him again either. My sister calls me shortly afterwards to tell me that she's going to be in town that weekend also, and she lives like seven hundred miles away so that's a big deal. Christ :laughing:
> 
> We went out for Halloween and we don't hook up, but we slept together in his bed, which has become the norm.
> ...


----------



## openend (Nov 4, 2018)

Wisteria. Think about it. If you lack water don't you become more and more thirsty, till its the last thing thats occurring to your mind? When young ppl have lots of sex. I did 3 sessions a day minimum when my wifes werent pregnant. Before that I used to go for apparently fancy group set ups.

When Ill be 40 or 60 or 80 if Ill ever live that long, who will keep the pace with me - just as Mmmm says here. Thats why older guys with either high sex drive or sex perversions will go for teen girls or even boys. They are after the energy.

E:Mmmm
And you really think I had a doubt about any of the segments you mentioned there? The thing is. What you cannot understand, you often would perceive as illogical, lies or impossibly unreal. Just like if you hand me over a large aircraft to fly right now, and Ive done gliders, it would be pure chinese to me. I wouldn't understand anything about it. But if it took me to a positive place, on autopilot, it would be still insane not to give it a test-drive with a parachute on my back, wouldn't it. But you'd still need to find the COURAGE to enter the airplane, no. Thats where many of us fail. We have everything it takes to meet our goals, but courage. Bc of E5 influence that is.

And separately or related to your perception levels, its the other user writing there about her men, not me. My contact with men is limited to our fight ring in the basement of our office back home. So, only the last paragraph is mine.

And related to the last doubt you have there, you are right. I can not provide that to you; But think about it, if you were in my position, would you let all the people in, just like that without webbing the 1st and see their true nature via that? Would you, really? Bc I can't do that Mmmm. There has to be the unlimited space to protect oneself. Besides, what do you prefer mask of lunatism at the beginning and genuinety the rest of your life or apparent genuinely at the beginning and a deceit the rest of your life. Those are the only 2 type of men Ive ever encountered. And women too. Let it melt inside for a while, willya.

E2. Apologies for not addressing your respectful refusal. No worries taken. After all, I haven't been on a date for almost a decade now. Just two wifes with zero dates with them. I don't even know how that was possible but hey, life is full of surprises. Some bad, some good, and some wonderful.

Women and their needs for a healthy drill exercise.. Where have all the handsome men gone to, anyway?! Pff. I have to go to sleep. Im on night watch tomorrow on the boat and need some serious rest before that. 2more wk.s and this stupid kid and his squad of other stupid kids will be in London. Sweetttt home, haven't we missed you for the last 6 months, have we not missed you.

Thrilled like a little girl receiving her 1st barbie doll here! )


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Warning: TMI -vajayjay discussion

* *





I use a bikini shave gel, that is supposed to minimize irritation, plus an aloe vera gel after, however I'm still finding ingrown hairs. Since it's difficult to inspect down there, I started wondering if it's possible to get a vulva "facial". Especially if, you want to be ready, for cunnilingus. Did a little research, & it turns out there is such a thing, it's called, *vagacial*. I'm thinking of trying it, but I couldn't find it here, locally, probably gonna have to wait, till my next trip. 
From what I read, it cost about $60 (US), has 3-5 steps, depending on where you go, & lasts about 45 minutes. Have any of you ladies tried it? If so, would you recommend it?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Mmmm said:


> Tell me about it, I need stock in a battery company, at the rate I'm going. :laughing:


I don't want to ruin a good wanking joke, but coincidentally, this really is a pretty good time to invest in lithium. Now I know why.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Reviewing some of theses threads, I've noticed some comments, about how clit stimulation, & orgasms, are not satisfying, or fulfilling. I'm starting to see why, self-pleasuring is really futile. It doesn't satisfy the "need", the way a man can, both emotionally, & physically. :frustrating:


https://www.personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/925554-womens-experiences-penetration.html 

https://www.personalitycafe.com/sex...n-have-you-ever-fingered-yourself-orgasm.html


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

My 40 year old GF's libido has been on a steady decline since we met 15 years ago. She's now a non sexual being. However, Channing Tatum seems to excite her.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

According to this article...

Woman Knows: Sexual Stages of Women: Ages 20-50

I might have a 5 to 10 year window to get me some.



> Although the level of hormones continues to fall after 40, the sexuality of many women seems to awaken again. It is caused by lowered levels of stress connected with children and a career.


Our daughter is 18. However, she still lives at home and will probably do so while learning a trade.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a female friend, who is 7 years older than me, & she said whenever she is feeling exceptionally randy, she goes for a run. (She's single too) She runs _a lot_, but _some_ of it might just be for exercise. :tongue: Anyway, she might be on to something there, exercise causes the release of endorphins, so you feel good.

I think I found my new plan. Every time I feel squirrelly, I'm gonna exercise!!! I'm not a runner, but I do like working out on the elliptical, dancing, or fast walking. I'm gonna be in really good shape, if my libido stays at it's current tempo. :wink:


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm one week in, on this experiment, of substituting exercise, for self-pleasure, & I have to say I really want to hurt somebody right now. :laughing: I'm very irritable, but I'm going to stick with it, maybe this is the rough patch before the euphoria? I really hope so!  I'm assuming it's like weaning yourself from an addiction, except that this was more of a necessity. :frustrating: We shall see how long I can hold out, sorry, I know this is TMI.


----------



## Loonkin (Nov 13, 2018)

I would actually look forward to that. My labido has been pretty low lately.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been doing moderate, to vigorous activity (exercise), & enforcing my powers of self-control. Doing good so far, as long as I stay busy! Hoping this new regimen, will alleviate some of the libido highs.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm not yet 30 so I can't help much here but I've heard of this before. I train so hard I rarely have much sex drive. Usually if I have about 5000 mg of dha that will improve a little. Ive been trying to find a solution for awhile.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I noticed an increase from the age of 40 (I'm 42), which also coincided with weaning my 2nd child. I went off the pill at age 32, had my first child at age 33 and my second at age 38 - I was ttc and breastfeeding during those years - but didn't notice much sex drive even during the times when I wasn't breastfeeding. Only since 40 it's picked up, and I was wondering if my body's just finally re-adjusting to being off the pill or what...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mmmm said:


> Ladies I've noticed a significant increase in my libido from about age 35. Is this normal? I've read about sexual peaks in women & sexual stages but there's no consistent research either way. So I'm thinking it has to do with hormonal changes. Anybody have any experience with this? I've never been married, no children, & no desire for children, just sex. This seems like it would be an easy fix but I don't believe in having casual sex, too many unwanted consequences that I don't want to gamble with. I looked into supplements that might lower libido but some of the side effects messed up your cycle. :shocked: I wonder if birth control pills might help with this? Any suggestions or experiences would be much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: It feels like the episode of Friends where Rachel is pregnant & her hormones are driving her crazy. Season 8 Episode 11 :blushed::laughing:


All of the sudden, I'm feeling like Joey: "How you doin?"


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> All of the sudden, I'm feeling like Joey: "How you doin?"


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Years ago I noticed a spike in my libido on Thursdays. I couldn't figure out why. For awhile, I thought it was due to the show ER, because I liked watching Dr. Luka Kovac. :laughing: However, that show has been off the air for years now, & I still notice a peak on Thursdays. I wonder if there's a hormone cycle, that comes into play there. It seems that any studies done on women, are focused on fertility issues, so my research hasn't found any solutions thus far. The industry is focused on increasing libido, not lowering it. Yet, I feel, like this is a real problem, needing a practical solution.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

if anything, I've become more sexually active & interested in sex as I've gotten older.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I found an article about what foods increase libido, & which ones decrease it. Although I prefer to use it as a warning on what foods to avoid if they are supposed to increase libido. I want to make sure I don't add to my frustration if I can help it. 

Foods That Will Boost Your Libido


Almonds, strawberries, dark chocolate, avocados, & coffee are being taken off my diet then. :strawberry:

I gotta eat more steak, drink more wine, & take St. John's Wort according to this. However, ladies St. John's Wort can make birth control pills ineffective, so beware.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> Years ago I noticed a spike in my libido on Thursdays. I couldn't figure out why. For awhile, I thought it was due to the show ER, because I liked watching Dr. Luka Kovac. :laughing: However, that show has been off the air for years now, & I still notice a peak on Thursdays. I wonder if there's a hormone cycle, that comes into play there.





> Old English Thuresdæg ‘day of thunder’, named after Thunor or Thor, the Germanic god of thunder


Suppose it's Thor sending sparks


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I have turned 23 three months ago. My sex drive has always been high, since I have discovered what sex is. However, the older I get, the more I enjoy it.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> Suppose it's Thor sending sparks


Alright, alright, if Chris Hemsworth is available, I will take one for the team. :wink:


----------



## AR4 (Jan 12, 2019)

Chris Hemsworth. Not a bad pick looks wisely. 100% like no one else. What IS his type? Is he the 17th type: The Libidonizer?

Ian Somerhalder. Al Pacino. Tom Cruise.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

The only time in my life I did not want sex was when I was pregnant. We're talking: Don't touch me. Don't get near me. Anyone ever. I felt so uncomfortable. The entire time. It was miserable. Worst experience. Ever. 

Other than that it's gone down a bit overall (but we're talking being so horny I masturbated multiple times per day adding up to hours) to a more manageable (I have sex once or twice per day and masturbate about once. Unless it's a day we didn't have sex then more masturbating.) 

I'm 29. 

If this gets worse I think I'll have to see a doctor. Lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> I think at my age, the only difference between myself, & a raging 18 year old guy, would be the life experience. I know the consequences* of my actions, & going out to find a "quick fix", isn't possible, as much as I would like, at the moment.
> 
> However, if I were in a committed relationship, have at it, it would be sooo nice for me, & him! But, I can't imagine having sex with someone, who I don't know, & trust.
> 
> ...


Could you look for a friends with benefits situation with someone you trust and use protection? Not necessarily a relationship, but some level of trust/commitment so you don't have to work about these things?


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Could you look for a friends with benefits situation with someone you trust and use protection? Not necessarily a relationship, but some level of trust/commitment so you don't have to work about these things?


No, there isn't, but I'm managing. Two years ago, I was almost ready to hire a gigolo because it was really bad. Thankfully I worked through that, & have managed to take care of it myself with lots of batteries. :tongue: Actually the most satisfaction comes from water stimulation & orgasm, hence my post on your thread about weird turn ons.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> No, there isn't, but I'm managing. Two years ago, I was almost ready to hire a gigolo because it was really bad. Thankfully I worked through that, & have managed to take care of it myself with lots of batteries. :tongue: Actually the most satisfaction comes from water stimulation & orgasm, hence my post on your thread about weird turn ons.


Fair enough. When I masturbate, I mostly use porn these days because it's much faster. When I was younger I didn't and just focused on the feeling. It worked but took so much longer. This is kind of weird but my parents have this hot tub/bath thing. When I used it I masturbated with the jets and it felt super good, but for the longest time I was so worried that I was messing myself up/hurting something/stretching myself etc. I worried about this so long. It probably wasn't the best idea, but I have no lasting damage. Haha. I also thought having a baby would "stretch me out" or something. People say things like that. Idk. From my experience, the muscles are really resilliant and that's not a problem. I don't pee when I laugh though either so idk maybe that's related. 

...sorry for the ne fear tangent.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Fair enough. When I masturbate, I mostly use porn these days because it's much faster. When I was younger I didn't and just focused on the feeling. It worked but took so much longer. This is kind of weird but my parents have this hot tub/bath thing. When I used it I masturbated with the jets and it felt super good, but for the longest time I was so worried that I was messing myself up/hurting something/stretching myself etc. I worried about this so long. It probably wasn't the best idea, but I have no lasting damage. Haha. I also thought having a baby would "stretch me out" or something. People say things like that. Idk. From my experience, the muscles are really resilliant and that's not a problem. I don't pee when I laugh though either so idk maybe that's related.
> 
> ...sorry for the ne fear tangent.


Yes visual stimulation helps but I have a good imagination too. I've always needed stronger stimulation so that usually involves aids of some sort, either machine or water power. Otherwise I would be really sore with manual stimulation. I think the incontinence & loss of elasticity comes once we hit menopause, & even then probably not everyone gets that. Hopefully we won't be one of those women who have to suffer through that. Although now there's estrogen creams & whatnot to help ease symptoms.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Fair enough. When I masturbate, I mostly use porn these days because it's much faster. When I was younger I didn't and just focused on the feeling. It worked but took so much longer. This is kind of weird but my parents have this hot tub/bath thing. When I used it I masturbated with the jets and it felt super good, but for the longest time I was so worried that I was messing myself up/hurting something/stretching myself etc. I worried about this so long. It probably wasn't the best idea, but I have no lasting damage. Haha. I also thought having a baby would "stretch me out" or something. People say things like that. Idk. From my experience, the muscles are really resilliant and that's not a problem. I don't pee when I laugh though either so idk maybe that's related.
> 
> ...sorry for the ne fear tangent.


Ha, if you're looking to recreate that feeling, shower heads work well too...


----------



## Mike555 (Dec 16, 2017)

Well, I'm not a woman, so I can't say exactly, but when I noticed some changes in my wife's behaviour, I decided to help her. We never had any problems in bed, but I understood that there could have been age changes. Frankly speaking, I just talked to her and suggested trying something new to spice up our intimate life. We decided to start with using sex toys (by the way, if you want to find out more about them, there is a good source - toorefined.com). I should say, the result was great! I guess, it also helped us to get closer to each other.


----------



## Percy (Apr 9, 2019)

Mike555 said:


> Well, I'm not a woman, so I can't say exactly, but when I noticed some changes in my wife's behaviour, I decided to help her. We never had any problems in bed, but I understood that there could have been age changes. Frankly speaking, I just talked to her and suggested trying something new to spice up our intimate life. We decided to start with using sex toys (by the way, if you want to find out more about them, there is a good source - toorefined.com). I should say, the result was great! I guess, it also helped us to get closer to each other.


It's good you talked to your wife. My husband never offered to use sex toys, however, we tried RPG. I should confess I liked them. He also bought Viagra online a couple of times to bring me joyh:


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Mmmm said:


> Ladies I've noticed a significant increase in my libido from about age 35. Is this normal? I've read about sexual peaks in women & sexual stages but there's no consistent research either way. So I'm thinking it has to do with hormonal changes. Anybody have any experience with this? I've never been married, no children, & no desire for children, just sex. This seems like it would be an easy fix but I don't believe in having casual sex, too many unwanted consequences that I don't want to gamble with. I looked into supplements that might lower libido but some of the side effects messed up your cycle. :shocked: I wonder if birth control pills might help with this? Any suggestions or experiences would be much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: It feels like the episode of Friends where Rachel is pregnant & her hormones are driving her crazy. Season 8 Episode 11 :blushed::laughing:


Heh, I've noticed quite the opposite, but could be the distinct lack of any interesting male specimens my age in the area. 

I'm cheesed off with casual sex too, so I'm just going it alone for a while, don't have the time for a relationship atm, either.


----------

